
The Uber lesson: behave like an asshole and people never forget - imartin2k
https://withoutbullshit.com/blog/uber-lesson-behave-like-asshole-people-never-forget
======
fullshark
Way too early for this. Uber is still a massive success story.

------
transfire
No, mostly Uber has fallen victim to a smear campaign.

~~~
imartin2k
Doesn't the term "smear campaign" imply an unjustified amount of criticism in
relation to minor (or even non-existing) missteps? From my point of view, the
list of actual missteps and issues is way to long to call it a smear campaign,
even though admittedly the sheer amount of sudden attacks can, at first,
appear to be out of proportions. At first.

Basically, the impression of a smear campaign doesn't actually make it a smear
campaign.

